# US Citizen Married to UK Citizen, Visa Help



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello. I am a us citizen that has recently married a uk citizen, in the united states. I want to apply for a visa to live with my husband in the uk. Does anyone have any advice on which visa application to use?

I am completely confused. There doesn't seem to be a definite answer to my question anywhere. It seems to me that a spouse visa is just for extending an existing fiancé visa, which i do not possess since i was married in the united states. Also, it seems that a settlement visa is for someone who has lived in the uk as a spouse for two years already and is applying for indefinite leave to remain.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

shellmarie said:


> Hello. I am a us citizen that has recently married a uk citizen, in the united states. I want to apply for a visa to live with my husband in the uk. Does anyone have any advice on which visa application to use?
> 
> I am completely confused. There doesn't seem to be a definite answer to my question anywhere. It seems to me that a spouse visa is just for extending an existing fiancé visa, which i do not possess since i was married in the united states. Also, it seems that a settlement visa is for someone who has lived in the uk as a spouse for two years already and is applying for indefinite leave to remain.


What you need is a settlement visa for someone married to a British citizen, referred to by the abbreviation SET(M). It enables you to move with your husband to UK and live for two years (called probationary period), after which you can apply for indefinite leave to remain (ILR). Procedure is described in UK in US site (British embassy in US) under Visas, with links to the official visa agent WorldBridge and UK government visa site. Look under several UK spouse visa threads here with people's experience of applying for this visa, do's and don'ts and other handy tips. While you have to get your biometrics (fingerprints and digital photo) taken at a designated consulate and supply a lot of supporting documents, provided your marriage is genuine and above board, it shouldn't prove too taxing, and some have received their visa within a week, though a few weeks is more typical, depending on which consulate your documents have to be sent to.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry, SET(M) is for applying for ILR. Your first application is on VAF4A.


----------



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you so much for your help. 

Do you know if I need to send in a certified copy of my husband's passport and his birth certificate, to prove he is a UK citizen?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

shellmarie said:


> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Do you know if I need to send in a certified copy of my husband's passport and his birth certificate, to prove he is a UK citizen?


Form VAF4A notes state:

_8.2.10 Sponsor’s permission to live in the UK.
Please provide supporting evidence of this by supplying *a copy of their bio data page from their passport (the page with their photograph)* and their visa (if they have one) or other permission to be in the UK._

So just the photocopy of the relevant page in your husband's British passport will do. Nothing further is required as it's a conclusive proof of his citizenship and the right to live in UK (right of abode).


----------



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

Joppa said:


> Form VAF4A notes state:
> 
> _8.2.10 Sponsor’s permission to live in the UK.
> Please provide supporting evidence of this by supplying *a copy of their bio data page from their passport (the page with their photograph)* and their visa (if they have one) or other permission to be in the UK._
> ...


You have been so helpful. I think I finally have everything answered. This process has been so stressful and exhausting.


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

shellmarie said:


> You have been so helpful. I think I finally have everything answered. This process has been so stressful and exhausting.


Just read all you can about it, as far in advance as possible. Then be sure to check for updates to the rules to see if anything has changed.
I started preparing about 6 months in advance so I wouldnt freak out...although I 
did anyway!!!
I just did this 2 months ago. It is stressful, but sooo worth it.
Everyone on here is super helpful. Its how I got through it. I made a short youtube video about the prep I did, I felt like there was so little out there on Visa's from USA to UK
Good luck darlin


----------



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

peppera-ann- said:


> Just read all you can about it, as far in advance as possible. Then be sure to check for updates to the rules to see if anything has changed.
> I started preparing about 6 months in advance so I wouldnt freak out...although I
> did anyway!!!
> I just did this 2 months ago. It is stressful, but sooo worth it.
> ...


Thanks. I am hoping to have my application sent off in the next two weeks. I can't stand being away from my husband, as he is in Edinburgh working right now. 

Can you post a link to your youtube video?


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

shellmarie said:


> Thanks. I am hoping to have my application sent off in the next two weeks. I can't stand being away from my husband, as he is in Edinburgh working right now.
> 
> Can you post a link to your youtube video?


ummm ill try. idk if you can do that on here. but lets see if it works.


----------



## shellmarie (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome. That is great.


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

shellmarie said:


> Awesome. That is great.


Well sugar, I hope it helps ya!


----------



## rbotes (Aug 20, 2010)

shellmarie said:


> Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> Do you know if I need to send in a certified copy of my husband's passport and his birth certificate, to prove he is a UK citizen?


I found that they want all original or certified copies....I would do it just in case rather then be denied.


----------

